# Nascar Pool anyone?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Open to all MIMB members!!


http://racing.fantasysports.yahoo.com/auto/register/joinprivategroup


*Group ID# : *27013
*Group Password : *mud
*Group Name : *Mud In My Blood

Wagering is recommended and trash talking is manditory!!

Post your team name here so we know who to trash.


----------

